# cherry eye



## navneet (Mar 25, 2014)

Our almost 6 month old puppy was recently diagnosed with "cherry eye."
The vet was able to put some numbing drops into the eye and massage it back under but told us that it is likely to recur and that he'll need surgery.
We were told that is common with small dogs and that we don't know what causes it. He had a slight amount of discharge so we're applying antibiotic ointment and it cleared very quickly.
Any experience or thoughts about this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jazi (Oct 13, 2010)

I am amazed that no one had any comments on this. My Havi girl developed cherry eye in both eyes about 3 years ago. She is four. She had surgery, one eye failed. I have left it alone and control any swelling with an antibiotic when necessary. The other eye is fine.

My vet never mentioned anything about massage. How is your dog now?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tyler, who is 17 1/2, was diagnosed with a cherry eye when he was a couple of year old. We took him to an ophthalmologist who stated that, unless it popped out (which he proceeded to show us...ugh), that we should just let it be. If it popped out, to bring him in immediately for surgery. Well, it has never popped out and he has never had any issues with it so we let it be. It has never seemed to have bothered him and we were never given any antibiotics or told to massage the eye. Hope that helps.


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

Sassy had cherry eye. It was repaired when I had her spayed. It's been 2 1/2 months and so far so good. We had to put an ointment in the eye twice a day for two weeks after the surgery. So of course she had to wear the collar of shame so she wouldn't paw the eye. I think the collar prevented her ears from getting enough air circulated around them, which caused her to develop an ear infection. We had a lot of fun for almost a month.:frusty:


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

Here's the before


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

This is today. I had to take a picture of her that would really show the eye.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Sassy's "new" eye looks really good. Glad everything went well.


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

Jazi said:


> I am amazed that no one had any comments on this. My Havi girl developed cherry eye in both eyes about 3 years ago. She is four. She had surgery, one eye failed. I have left it alone and control any swelling with an antibiotic when necessary. The other eye is fine.
> 
> My vet never mentioned anything about massage. How is your dog now?


Guess I missed this post the first time around. My Dooley has had his left eye pop out twice in the last year, the last time was two days ago! I read online about the massage and that's what I did the first time and it didn't reappear until now so I did it again and so far so good. Because he's had other eye problems, I do have erythromycin ointment on hand and I also used that. He's 14yo now so I hope he'll never need the surgery!
Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## Jasmine's Mom (Jul 10, 2019)

*3-year-old Havanese with cherry eye*

I am dealing with cherry eye in my 3-year-old Havanese, Jasmine. I have learned it is somewhat uncommon for her age. As posted on 4/3/20, a trip to her vet was not comforting, as I was told "not bad enough for surgery." However, I have noticed that apparently the eye is aggravating Jasmine, as she now sometimes rubs her eye or rubs eye on upholstery.

And I am a bit confused, as appears to me that the "after" photo by Sassy's Mom (posted on 2/22/15) still shows the cherry eye... same as my Jasmine's eye is now. Will that portion of the "cherry eye" not go away after surgery?

I am thinking about taking Jasmine to another vet, but hesitating as don't want to subject her to unnecessary treatment that will not actually improve her situation, if not "bad enough for surgery." :|


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

It NEVER hurts to get a second opinion. That is what I would do.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I would go to a board-certified veterinary opthamologist for your second opinion. Not just another vet. A true cherry eye is normally resolved with a surgery that tucks the gland back in place, allowing it to function properly, but stay where it belongs. The eye looks completely normal afterwards, and you should not be able to tell that the dog ever had a cherry eye.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Good luck! Please let us know what happens. Jasmine looks like a sweetie pie!


----------

